# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Τα 3 ζευγάρια μου καρδερίνες για το 2019

## amastro

3 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες στο κουμάσι φέτος. Το ένα είναι περσινό και είχαν κάνει πουλάκια πέρσι.
Τα έχω σε κλούβες του μέτρου όλο το χρόνο ανά ζευγάρι, όχι για κάποιον ιδιαίτερο εκτροφικό λόγο, αλλά γιατί μ' αρέσει 
να τα βλέπω μαζί. 
Ο χειμώνας βγήκε καλά, με πλούσιο σε λιπαρούς σπόρους μείγμα, τσουκνιδίτσα κάθε Σάββατο που έχει λαϊκή, ριγανέλαιο στο νερό 
για μια εβδομάδα κάθε μήνα και αυγό ή αυγοτροφή αραιά και που. Πρόσφατα ξεκίνησα την αυγοτροφή με βάση Tete και θα πάω μ' αυτή
στις γέννες, παράλληλα με σκέτο αυγό.
Το περσινό ζευγάρι έδειξε έντονη κινητικότητα από τότε που άνοιξε ο καιρός. Χθές είδα το θηλυκό να προσπαθεί να βγάλει φτερά από το στήθος της,
κάτι που έκανε και πέρσι. Τους έβαλα άμεσα φωλιά και άρχισε σήμερα να στρώνει.
Τα άλλα 2 ζευγαράκια πετούν χαρταετό  :Anim 26:

----------


## TZANNSPY

Ομορφιές...!!!
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα...!!!

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Ανδρέα. Με το καλό και πολλά μικρά... 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Μπράβο Αντρέα, καλή αναπαραγωγική χρονιά εύχομαι 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Τελεια Αντρεα καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο να εχουμε!!!!  Να γεμισεις καρδερινακια και να ειναι καλοι γονεις τα νεα σου ζευγαρακια!!!!!  Υγεια σε ολα τα πουλακια!!!!!!!

----------


## MacGyver

Με το καλό Αντρέα... Φτου φτου για το μάτι

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Αυτά είναι Αντρέα!Με το καλό αυγουλάκια σε όλες τις φωλιές εύχομαι

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam72

Καλή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο Ανδρέα

----------


## amastro

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις ευχές.
Η φωλιά δεν στρώθηκε απ' ότι είδα σήμερα το απόγευμα.
Το πρόγραμμα έχει πολλά κυνηγητά, πολλά βατέματα, και στρώσιμο-ξεστρώσιμο φωλιάς.
Το ζευγάρι το έβλεπα ζωηρό από τα τέλη Φλεβάρη αλλά δεν περίμενα να μπουν σε τέτοιο mood τα πουλιά τόσο γρήγορα.
Ίδωμεν.

----------


## MacGyver

> ... πολλά βατέματα...


Ώπα ώπα... αυτά δεν τα λένε έτσι απλά και να περνάνε στο ντούκου...

----------


## amastro

> Ώπα ώπα... αυτά δεν τα λένε έτσι απλά και να περνάνε στο ντούκου...


 :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## Sakislocal

Ανδρέα εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο και καλή αρχή στη νέα σεζον!!!!!

----------


## yannis

Καλη επιτυχια και απο εμενα!

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή επιτυχία αντρικο, σου εύχομαι τα καλυτερα ::

----------


## amastro

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές.
Να κάνουμε και ένα update για το πώς πάνε τα πουλιά.
Το περσινό ζευγάρι, μετά το αρχικό ξεπέταγμα, "έκατσε" και μάλλον ήρθε 
σε φυσιολογικά για την εποχή επίπεδα. Όλα τα πουλιά έχουν πάρει τα πάνω τους
και πυρώνουν σταδιακά. Υπομονή και όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Ανδρεα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Ολα καλα να πανε Αντρεα!!!!!

----------


## dikai

> Με το καλο Ανδρεα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δημήτρη σου έχω στείλει Π.Μ εδώ στο φορουμ.Κοίτα λίγο.

----------


## TZANNSPY

Υπομονή λίγες ημέρες ακόμα... 
Ο Μάιος είναι ο μήνας σας...!!!

----------


## amastro

Από χθες το θηλυκό του 1ου ζευγαριού έχει αρχίσει να ψιλοστρώνει.

----------


## amastro

Άντε να δούμε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Πως πάνε Ανδρέα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Παράνοια Κώστα.
Μπορεί να στρώνουν φωλιά όλη την ημέρα και 
με μια κίνηση να πετάξουν όλο το νήμα έξω.
Αυτό γίνεται κάτι εβδομάδες τώρα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Γενικό το κακό ...2 ζευγάρια βατευονται καθημερινά  από τις 10-4 έχουμε 12-5 και ακόμα προσπαθούν να κάνουν φωλιά βαζι νήμα το πετάει ξανά το ίδιο εδώ και ένα μήνα και βατεματα καθημερινά ...
Έχω αλλάξει 3ης φωλιές εσωτερικές,εξωτερικές,εξωτ  ερική μέσα στο κλουβί και κάνει σε όλα τα ίδια ...

Το μόνο που παρατηρώ και με παραξενεύει είναι όταν βαζι νήμα βγαίνει από την φώλια μαλώνει με τον αρσενικό και ανεβαίνει και το βγάζει ..
Έχεις δει κάτι παρόμοιο σε εσένα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ναι, το έχω δει και στα δικά μου.
Στο ζευγάρι της φωτογραφίας, άλλαξα χθές θέση στη φωλιά.
Την έστρωσε σε μιάμιση μέρα. Ελπίζω αύριο να μη βρω όλο το νήμα έξω.

----------


## kostas salonika

Το ρίχνεις το θέμα δηλαδή στην φωλιά ;;
Να μην θέλει ο αρσενικός;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η θέση της φωλιάς.
Στο περσινό ζευγάρι, βλέπω την ίδια συμπεριφορά 
παρόλο που η φωλιά είναι στο ίδιο σημείο που πέρσι έκανε 2 γέννες.

----------


## kostas salonika

Να μην είναι ακόμα έτοιμες ;;
Αλλά να ζευγαρώνουν και να μην είναι έτοιμα;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

_Σήμερα το απόγευμα είδα το 1ο αυγό και εντός φωλιάς. Τώρα που είδα κοιμάται μέσα._
_Μακάρι να έχουν καλή συνέχεια.__Είναι περσινά πουλιά. Το αρσενικό δικό μου (ο δραπέτης_#112 #117 #124_ )_
_και θηλυκό του Νώντα._

----------


## kostas salonika

> Σήμερα το απόγευμα είδα το 1ο αυγό και εντός φωλιάς. Τώρα που είδα κοιμάται μέσα.
> Μακάρι να έχουν καλή συνέχεια.
> Είναι περσινά πουλιά. Το αρσενικό δικό μου (ο δραπέτης#112 #117 #124 )
> και θηλυκό του Νώντα.


Μπράβο Ανδρεα όλα να πάμε καλά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Το θηλυκό είναι κόρη της τρελής... Ίδια μέρα γέννησαν Αντρέα... Η άλλη αδερφή της είναι στον Στέφανο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά σε όλους μας

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Έτσι μπράβο άντε με το καλό Αντρέα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Είχαμε το 2ο αυγό σήμερα. Μου αρέσει και ο λιόσπορος που βρήκα στη φωλιά. Θα τσεκάρω αν θα είναι και αύριο εκεί.

 Έχει στρώσει τη φωλιά και η περσινή θηλυκιά, με λινάτσα. Της έδωσα λίγο βαμβάκι για τα τελειώματα και άρχισε να το δουλεύει.

Το 3ο ζευγάρι είναι πίσω, αλλά ζωηρεύει.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Τόσο μπροστά τα πουλιά σου; Από αυγό λιοσπορο;Με το καλό Αντρέα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Εδώ πάμε καλά.
Το ένα ζευγάρι σταμάτησε χθες στο 5ο αυγό.
Το άλλο ζευγάρι έκανε σήμερα το 3ο αυγό.
Στο 3ο ζευγάρι, το θηλυκό άρχισε να παίζει έντονα με το νήμα,
χωρίς ωστόσο να έχει διαλέξει φωλιά από τις 2 που έχω στην κλούβα.

----------


## amastro

Την εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα είμαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα.
Στο ένα ζευγάρι περιμένω να σκάσουν μύτη μικρά από Δευτέρα-Τρίτη.
Στο άλλο, από Πέμπτη-Παρασκευή.
Στο 3ο ζευγάρι, το θηλυκό άρχισε να βάζει νήμα στη φωλιά. Απέχει όμως αρκετά από το στρώσιμο.



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άντε Ανδρεα ανέβασε νας λίγο ..
Άντε καλές αφίξεις 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Μπραβο Αντρεα,αντε με το καλο να σκασουν μυτη τα μικρα  :Happy:

----------


## sarpijk

Με το καλό!

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή συνέχεια Αντρέα  ::

----------


## amastro

Σιγά που θα πήγαιναν όλα ρολόι.
Το πρωί στις 7 πριν φύγω για τη δουλειά, βρήκα το 1ο μικρό νεκρό στη σχάρα.
Το απόγευμα, είχαν βγει άλλα 2 και τα βρήκα στη φωλιά.
Υπάρχουν άλλα 2 αυγά ένσπορα. Αύριο θα δείξει που θα πάει η δουλειά.

----------


## kostas salonika

Κρίμα Ανδρεα...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Κρίμα, μακάρι η τετράδα να κλαρωσει.Είδες τελεία Αντρέα;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

> Κρίμα, μακάρι η τετράδα να κλαρωσει.Είδες τελεία Αντρέα;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ούτε καν πρόσεξα.
Σήμερα βγήκε άλλο ένα.

----------


## amastro

Το παλιό ζευγάρι ταΐζει 4 μικρά.
Το 2ο δυστυχώς δεν τάισε τα δικά του.
Μόνο 2 κατάφερα να κρατήσω ζωντανά και ταΐζονται στο χέρι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κλάρωσε  για λίγο το πρώτο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τα ζούδια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντρεα με το καλο,νομιζω οτι το πρωτο εχει παρει απο σενα 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τα φετεινάρια.

 Ένα μικρό για το τέλος.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

